# OCTOBER 2004 2ww Part 7



## jamapot (Apr 27, 2002)

New Home Girlies

                    

Lots of love and Luck to everyone

Jax
xxx


----------



## jamapot (Apr 27, 2002)

Morning all 

Welcome to the 2ww angel1888 and Sophia

Ceri, thinking of you this morning have sent you an IM 

Leni, so sorry to see your news hun 

Bower, wishing you lots of luck for today 

Elvie  on that lovely line, I couldnt wait till your official test day either so have added your good news to the list 

Trudy, you are doing so well not to test  hang on in there only 2 more days !!!!!!

Posi heads on everybody  and lots of Love luck and posi vibes to everyone 

                                   

1/10/04 CBEAR  
1/10/04 KIRSTI   1st scan 12/10/04
1/10/04 ALIC    1st scan 15/10/04
3/10/04 FIONAIM   1st scan 20/10/04
3/10/04 COUNTRYGIRL  
3/10/04 GAP  
4/10/04 ANDREA R  
4/10/04 CHURCHILL   1st scan 20/10/04 
4/10/04 MAYBE BABY  
4/10/04 CESCA   
4/10/04 TRACEYCAROL  
5/10/04 JAYNE A  
6/10/04 BEVERLEY WHEELDON   1st scan 27/10/04
6/10/04 TIFF   
6/10/04 LIZA  
7/10/04 STRINGBOB  (Fred & Fredricka)    1st scan 21/10/04
7/10/04 BAGPUSS  
7/10/04 BEV22  
8/10/04 TAY  
11/10/04 JANEY (BOBBSIE)   
11/10/04 CASEY    
11/10/04 NICKNACK   
12/10/04 SPOONER  
13/10/04 REB  
13/10/04 TAFF  
14/10/04 MARIELOU  (The Musketeers)    
14/10/04 CROC   
14/10/04 DAWN M  (Tic n Tac)   
14/10/04 LOLLYALT   1st scan 4/11/04
14/10/04 JOJO633  
14/10/04 POLLY  
15/10/04 SKELLY   
15/10/04 MEONLINE   
15/10/04 KATE12  (Jambo & Bwana)   
17/10/04 ISOBEL  
17/10/04 SNAGGLEPAT 
17/10/04 HOLS 
18/10/04 C3ri  
18/10/04 LISAE  
20/10/04 SICKNOTE GOODLUCK SICKNOTE  GOODLUCK SICKNOTE  GOODLUCK SICKNOTE   
20/10/04 BOWER  
21/10/04 TEQUILA  (Bill & Bob)    
21/10/04 ELVIE  
22/10/04 PETAMB   
22/10/04 TRUDY  (Luke & Leia)    
23/10/04 LENI  (Flossie & Fred)    
23/10/04 SOPHIA   
24/10/04 LILLY     
24/10/04 ANGEL1888    
25/10/04 DA TRETS (Dawn)      
25/10/04 JUST JESS      
27/10/04 AC (Ali)  (Guy n Colin G)         
28/10/04 EM75         
28/10/04 SHAZZER         
28/10/04 BUN BUN         
28/10/04 EMMA JAYNE        

Loads of love and luck to you all

Jax
xxx


----------



## taff (Oct 8, 2004)

Hiya girls,

Heartfelt sympathies to all the girls with BFN's, I'm sure it will be our turn soon!

Congratulations to the girls with BFP's, I wish you all a very happy and healthy 8 months ahead of you.

Welcome to all the new 2WW'ers, you have found the best place to hang out while waiting for your test dates!

Good luck to all the girls due to test today and tomorrow!!

Girlies waiting to test, may the days pass swiftly for you!

Take care,
Taff x


----------



## petlamb (Jul 24, 2004)

Trudy, saw your early message today.. I was up and about then too but I wasn't as good as you as I went ahead and tested even though i'd promised myself I wouldn't test early!!!

Well.. I got a pink line!!!  It's pretty faint but it's definitely there.. so now of course i'm worried that i've tested too early (duh!) and that i've still got some of the Pregnyl in me.. help me girls.. is it definitely out of your system 10 days after your stab

Elvie, did you test again today?  Is your line any darker

Good luck to Sicknote and Bower for testing today..    

xx


----------



## em75 (Sep 3, 2004)

Sounds like congratulations to me!!!!  

Emma


----------



## sophia (Aug 10, 2004)

petlamb 

WOW! so glad to hear you got a pink line - I'm sure it will be good news  

I too havn't seen many at the LFC on here so glad to hook up! So far the    are working! My DH has said its too early so I'm leaving it for now - I don't test until Sat...but I think i may do it on Friday...

Did you have any symptoms which made you test early - not sure I do....? 

Congrats to all testing in the next few days - lots of baby dust to all!


Love,
Sophia
xxxx


----------



## em75 (Sep 3, 2004)

Congratulations Trudy I'm really happy for you  

Emma x


----------



## DawnJ (Sep 1, 2003)

Trudy,

A line is a line and so you are pregnant. Fantastic news. Well done Hun!
Naughty girl for testing early, but when its a positive it doesnt really matter, does it! I bet you you are going to look at that stick all day now?

Love Dawn x


----------



## sophia (Aug 10, 2004)

Trudi  - CONGRATULATIONS!!    

Wishing you all the best,
Love,
Sophia
xxxx


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

Petlamb a bfp for you too! wow! Don't worry about it being pale at this stage - it should get darker each day though! The HCG should really be out of your system and if the line gets darker tomorrow that def sounds like it's your embies HCG not the jab's as that'd be declining!!
Congrats !
Trudy - I put a message for you on the Sept stars board but congrats again!

Yes my line was a bit darker - although I had a big panic last night as had bach ache and stronger stomach ache and felt low and not pg anymore so thought it was all going wrong.  Was (hopefully) all a bit silly.  This morning's test was a bit darker than yesterday and although last night has taught me a lesson to be cautious I feel a bit better about it all today!  

Hi to everyone else
Elvie 
x


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2004)

Congratulations Trudy & Petlamb   

Fantastic news ladies!!!

ac (ali)


----------



## petlamb (Jul 24, 2004)

Trudy, congratulations honey!!!!!!!!

Guess I should start believing my line now too.. it;s funny, it takes us sooooo long to get to this point so when it comes we don't believe it 

Sophia, my LFC buddy!.. well done for hanging on in there.  I did notice one symptom that made me start to suspect a couple of days ago.. a blue vein suddenly became visible on one of my boobies.. yuck.. too much info??  But apart from that, nothing.  

Thanks for the advice Elvie.. will do another one tomorrow to see if my line gets darker too.  Know what you mean about panicking it's all gone wrong.. on the way to work I had a low tummy ache and convinced myself it was a bad sign.. and that was only an hour or so since testing  

xxx


----------



## sophia (Aug 10, 2004)

petlamb

thanks for the infor about symptoms - I dont think any thing much has happened to the boobies - last Sat I felt some af type twinges and a little on Mon and Tues - today again not much but it doesnt feel like AF - it seems to be on one side where I normally get AF deeper and in the middle - too scared to read anything into it - I may have to test tomorrow - just scared of not getting a line 

also - I cld be imagining but I thought i felt nauseous last night after I went to bed and about 20mins ago - I am sure it is def too early for those kind of signs - its prob all in my mind anyway...

love and good luck,  
sopiha
xxxxx


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

Wow, I don't check for a day, come back and there are so many new positives! Trudy, Petlamb and Elvie, huge big congratulations for all of you.  

We finally managed to get hold of some early tests yesterday, so did one this morning and got yet another BFN. Today is day 35 and I'm not remotely premenstrual. I never get a period without at least a week's notice with breast tenderness and belly aches. Our last insemination was two weeks ago today so I think all our chances have finally run out this cycle.

We're gutted. The BFN is bad enough, but we've got through them before and it doesn't take us long before we're back up and feeling hopeful for the next cycle. What's really unsettling is this cycle. My cycles used to be 8 weeks long and I didn't ovulate, and we were overjoyed when herbal treatment got me back onto normal cycles and ovulating with them. I'm still taking the herbs every day, but the only reason we can think of for this cycle being the way it is now we're sure I'm not pg is that I've gone back onto the long, non ovulating cycles. 

I know a lot of you have gone through worse than this, and we were really lucky that the herbs worked even for a short while so we didn't have to go into the other treatment options, but this is just a real blow. Not only am I not pg, but my body looks like it might have decided to stop being fertile again.

Sorry to be all low folks. I just needed to rant a little. I'll pick up again in a bit.

Best wishes to everyone.


----------



## Crommers (Aug 26, 2004)

Petlamb and Trudy!!!  Fantastic news!!!     Congratulations!!

Good luck to everyone testing today      

Love
Churchill
xxxxx


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi

Ali - sounds like it could be OHSS, increase the fluids and drink cranberry, could help!

Petlamb - hcg is out from your jab and in from your embie!  You've "only" tested 2 days early!  Congrats!!!

Trudy - congrats to you too!!!!!  Wonderful    

Elvie - great news that line is getting darker!

Snagglepat - so sorry that this month it didn't happen (((((hugs)))))).

Sicknote and Bower, thinking of you both, good luck.

Love Sue
xxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2004)

SueL

Thanks, I didn't drink as much yesterday as i usually do - back on track today though - 2 litres already, and will try the cranberry!

ali


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi Girls

Trudy and Petlamb congrats girls wonderful news so happy for you both have a healthy 8 months     

love always lilly xxx


----------



## shiabni12 (Nov 26, 2003)

Hi
Just passing through to say 

Huge congratulations to Trudy,petlamb and elvie   well done to you three

to those who havent had good news this time, we are all thinking of you.

 to those who are testing soon

LOL
Kate


----------



## crocodile (Sep 14, 2004)

Petlamb congrats and congrats too, to Trudy and Elvie (my original cycle buddies from the sept/oct group) I am really pleased for you..

Trudy, I don't know what it was but I had a feeling from the beginning that you would be sucessful, cos everytime I rubbed the Buddah your name seemed to pop into my head.
Was going to put it on here as a prediction but didn't want to build your hopes up...

Well done and now you both continue to look after yourselves and  have a happy healthy eight months..

To anyone who had a BFN, my heart goes out to you, I now know how it feels..but I will be starting again in January, I will not be put off 

I am now in the process of booking my wedding for April 23rd cos even if we are successful in Jan/Feb at least I now know I wont have to worry about having a fat belly (fattier than it normally is I mean)!!.

Love 

Croc


----------



## Bower (Oct 19, 2004)

Hello everyone!

I've got my official result today and its a BFP!! I'm ecstatic!! The HCG levels
are a little on the low side (35)- but i'm told its a positive nonetheless and hopefully it will increase by my next test on friday.

Congratulations to all the others who have positives (theres seems so many!) and good luck to everyone else waiting.

Love

MomoXX


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2004)

Congratulations Bower & DH  

Here's to a happy and healthy 8 months

ali


----------



## petlamb (Jul 24, 2004)

Bower/Momo - congratulations!!!!!!   

Thanks for all your congrats by the way - I even bought a Clearblue at lunchtime to make sure - still got a pos.. very very faint but still..

Thanks for your reasurrance about the HCG jab Sue!

Sophia - I have also been having lots of twinges.. some AF type, some not.. had a v sharp pain earlier.. hope that helps.  Another thing I only realised earlier is that I have had a metallic type taste in my mouth a couple of times.. something one of my friends had told me about and i'd thought nothing of until today.  Good luck if you test tomorrow! 

xx


----------



## sophia (Aug 10, 2004)

petlamb,

yeah the pains I have been having have def been more sharp than AF. Just dont want to get my hopes up too much but as tomorrow is 12dpo I am going to test - I'll let you know how I get on.

love,
Sophia
xxx


----------



## juliet (Sep 20, 2004)

Hi girls

I'm new to all this, had 1st ICSI this month, test date is officially next Thurs but reading your posts i see lots of you test early!!

I have been having crampy pains mainly in the evenings, sometimes very like AF, does that probably mean it hasnt worked?

Congrats to all the lucky ladies who have had BFP, love to all the BFN

Love Juliet xx


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

wow loads of BFPs - well done petlamb (I have the gross veins in the boobs too - looks very fetching - Not! But I spotted that and it made me wonder.
well good luck Sophia - I hope you get one too hun
Croc - good to see you're trying again soon - here's to a BFP in the new year for you.  And so exciting about the wedding - have you got a venue sorted out yet?! Such an exciting time!
Snagglepat - I'm so sorry it wasn't better news.   Take care hun
Elvie
xx


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

Wow - look at all these bfp's!!!!


Elvie- it looks as though we are to blame for all this early testing  

Trudy, Bower and petlamb, so, so pleased for you.  

Keep these bfp's coming girls,

L xx


----------



## FionaIm (Jun 10, 2002)

Hi Girls

Fiona Im here. Well I have good news and bad news.

Bad first- after my 10 days in hosp with my OHSS i was let out and then taken back in 4 days later as i was even worse. They let me home today after another 6 days in hospital. I had to have another drain put in my tummy and this time 7  litres of fluid drained off!!!!! Not very nice. I am back home today but am absolutely shattered. 

Good news - I had lots of scans to check the fluid and then my 7 week baby scan and I am having twins!!!! So I am delighted at that. EDD is 10th June. 

I can't really take it all in right now because of how i feel. Saw the posts about the blue veins in the boobs- I noticed I have them too. I don't really have any other symptoms though except today I do have chronic pain in my shoulder-indigestion I think.

Good luck to everyone about to test1

Love Fiona


----------



## Eiliyah (Aug 26, 2004)

Hi everyone...
can't believe the BFP's  ... i'm so happy for you all   but if i'm honest i'm also very envious   
I didn't feel anything the last 10 days but for the past few days i've been getting AF like cramps, and i haven't seen anyone else write this, but i've also been sufferring from extremely bad trapped wind so i end up burping all the time (sometimes for 30 minutes at a time). sorry if this is TMI   and also yesterday i had a slight pinky discharge
Anyway today is 12 dpo but i'm still too scared to test (after last time i'm trying to avoid as much emotional trauma as poss). 
Just wanted to write all this really and hoping some of that babydust will rub off on me.

hoping for more bfp's from you girls
love and prayers Eiliyah xxxx


----------



## AliC (Aug 10, 2004)

Hiya Everyone

Wow, there is so much going on in here the past few days!!! I can't believe how many BFP's there are.
Fiona, you are just a few days ahead of me, I found out  i was having twins at my 6 week scan last friday and can hardly believe it!! Hopefully my 2 month scan will show them both still there. I might see you on the twins board soon maybe. Sounds like you had a hard time with OHSS, hopefully you will start to feel better now.
Congrats to everyone with BFP's.
Big hugs to anyone with BFN's.

Ali xx

P.S I also noticed the blue boobie veins before I tested early!!


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi

Croc - hope your wedding planning goes well.

Bower - congrats, another positive   good luck for your 2nd hcg test!

juliet - good luck and welcome!  This bunch of 2ww'ers def. seem to be an early tester group!    

Fiona - with OHSS as bad as you had, not surprised it was twins!  Double congrats!     Bet you're shocked!

Love to those just about to test!
Sue
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## em75 (Sep 3, 2004)

wow what a day!!!!

Congratulations Bower  

Fiona - hope you are feeling better and congrats on your    its fantastic.

Welcome Juliet - we test on the same day, watch out the   don't come after you if you test early  

Croc- lots to arrange i imagine, good luck

I have no blue boobie veins   in fact i don't have any symptoms at all (even though i am trying to imagine them  )  but like Eiliyah i hope some of your good luck today will rub of on us all.  All we need now is Sicknote to come back from her hols with a    heres hoping.

To everyone else  

Emma x


----------



## petlamb (Jul 24, 2004)

Fiona, twins - wow!!!  Sorry you've had such a rough time with OHSS.. hope you're feeling better now.

Eiliyah, another LFC girl.. where have you been hiding?  I notice your test date is 22nd which is what mine was too but was that the date they gave you for your blood test at the clinic or for home testing?  22nd was my blood test date and 24th my home test date.. which of course I've ignored cos I've already tested    By the way, I have been getting lots of AF type cramps.. wasn't sure if it was implantation, etc or my endometriosis (not sure if the endo pain should stop during PG.. I hope so).
As you had a pinkish discharge I believe this could be implantation.. fingers crossed for you xx

Hope everyone's ok and lots of luck to those testing tomorrow    
xx


----------



## jamapot (Apr 27, 2002)

Wow you lot sure have kept me busy tonight, it's taken me nearly half an hour to scour through all this fantastic news and update the list, but it sure was worth it 

A huge  to all of today's posi results. Petlamb, Trudy, Elvie, Bower (momo), and FionaIM with double whammy and our second set of confirmed twinnies for the month. Sorry to see you suffered so much with that awful OHSS

Welcome to the 2ww Juliet, have set you up on the list and will be sure to keep the pee stick police on patrol (although me thinks these naughty little minxes on here may well persuade you to test early )

Snagglepat sorry this wasn't your month  Hope those herbs kick in real quick again and set your cycle back on track asap 

Croc, all those wedding plans how exciting. It sure will keep you occupied on your 2ww in Jan/Feb - Hey just realised we may well be cycle buddies 

Posi heads on everybody  and lots of Love luck and posi vibes to everyone 

                                   

1/10/04 CBEAR  
1/10/04 KIRSTI   1st scan 12/10/04
1/10/04 ALIC    1st scan 15/10/04
3/10/04 FIONAIM    EDD 10th June
3/10/04 COUNTRYGIRL  
3/10/04 GAP  
4/10/04 ANDREA R  
4/10/04 CHURCHILL    1st scan 20/10/04 
4/10/04 MAYBE BABY  
4/10/04 CESCA   
4/10/04 TRACEYCAROL  
5/10/04 JAYNE A  
6/10/04 BEVERLEY WHEELDON   1st scan 27/10/04
6/10/04 TIFF   
6/10/04 LIZA  
7/10/04 STRINGBOB  (Fred & Fredricka)    1st scan 21/10/04
7/10/04 BAGPUSS  
7/10/04 BEV22  
8/10/04 TAY  
11/10/04 JANEY (BOBBSIE)   
11/10/04 CASEY   
11/10/04 NICKNACK   
12/10/04 SPOONER  
13/10/04 REB  
13/10/04 TAFF  
14/10/04 MARIELOU  (The Musketeers)    
14/10/04 CROC   
14/10/04 DAWN M  (Tic n Tac)   
14/10/04 LOLLYALT   1sr scan 4/11/04
14/10/04 JOJO633  
14/10/04 POLLY  
15/10/04 SKELLY   
15/10/04 MEONLINE   
15/10/04 KATE12  (Jambo & Bwana)   
17/10/04 ISOBEL  
17/10/04 SNAGGLEPAT  
17/10/04 HOLS 
18/10/04 C3ri  
18/10/04 LISAE  
20/10/04 SICKNOTE GOODLUCK SICKNOTE  GOODLUCK SICKNOTE  GOODLUCK SICKNOTE   
20/10/04 BOWER  
21/10/04 TEQUILA  (Bill & Bob)    
21/10/04 ELVIE  
22/10/04 PETAMB   
22/10/04 TRUDY  (Luke & Leia)    
23/10/04 LENI  (Flossie & Fred)    
23/10/04 SOPHIA   
24/10/04 LILLY     
24/10/04 ANGEL1888    
25/10/04 DA TRETS (Dawn)      
25/10/04 JUST JESS      
27/10/04 AC (Ali)  (Guy n Colin G)         
28/10/04 EM75         
28/10/04 SHAZZER         
28/10/04 BUN BUN         
28/10/04 EMMA JAYNE         
28/10/04 JULIET        

I think our next set of testers are saturday  but I'm sure you'll all let me know if any sneakies go on beforehand 

Loads of love and luck to you all

Jax
xxx


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

Woooooohooooooo,

Just called the clinic. Even though i tested 4 days ago, they made me wait til today until i could ring to book a scan appointment   (why cant everyone be as impatient as me!)

I am pleased to announce my scan is two weeks today (4th november)

What a shame theres no way of cheating in this next 2ww   

To everyone yet to test-sending heaps of luck your way xx

L xx


----------



## sophia (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi all, 

Bit the bullet as its 12dpo and did the test - BFN unforuntately  

I test for proper on Sat but I'm pretty sure its right - I think I was dreaming up all my symtoms and now that I know its a BFN they've all gone...

I going to be strong and soilder on  - if this can work for others it can sure work for me,

love to all and good luck to those still to test,

sophia
xxxx


----------



## lollyalt (Aug 4, 2004)

Hi
Have only just read through this busy board! Trudy, congratulations to you. See all that worrying was for nothing - what is your first scan date?.
Tequila - you have the same scan date as me. Fingers crossed!

Fiona - Twins! Double the fun! lucky you.

Congrats to all the BFP's and it goes without saying big hugs to the BFN's 

Hope you are all doing well.
Lolly


----------



## lollyalt (Aug 4, 2004)

Hi
Quick question, I tested positive and am now waiting for my first scan at my clinic (private) should I be contacting my NHS doctor now or wait until my clinic sign me back over to them?


----------



## shiabni12 (Nov 26, 2003)

Hi all

Wow it has been busy on here over the last few days, congratulations to all those BFPs its fantastic to see so many in such a short space of time.

Of course big hugs to those who werent so fortunate this time 

lollyalt I'm also waiting for my 1st scan (5thnov) as I understand it the clinic will refer you back to your own GP once they are happy with you. (whatever that means!!) Dont know if that helps as this is all new to me as well!!! Good luck for your scan.

LOL
Kate


----------



## petlamb (Jul 24, 2004)

Oh sorry Sophia hon, but maybe you tested too early.. I think I remember someone on here saying that you really can't test early with IUI.. I think it's a bit different with IVF as they control everything your body does.

I feel partly responsible for making you want to test early.. I think we've all been a bit naughty on here.  Please try to stay positive that you may get a different result at the weekend... hard I know.

Fingers crossed for you... let us know how you get on on Saturday    
Love, Petlamb xx


----------



## jdrobinson (Jun 22, 2002)

Hi girls,
          Sorry for butting in but I went to my gp before my 1st scan as they have to get you booked into your hospital and give you your form to fill in for free prescriptions etc.Well that's what they do in Scotland.

Mega congratulations to everyone who got  's.

And big 's to everyone who didn't get their dream this time.

       love and hugs    Janet    xxxx

p.s   I am still getting af pains and I am 11 weeks pregnant now!!!    xxxx


----------



## sophia (Aug 10, 2004)

Petlamb,

Thanks for your kind words but I am sure I can feel the wicked  arriving...I certinaly dont want to get my hopes up. I have found the 2ww very difficult. I've not been able to concentrate at work etc...I think for me testing early was a release so you (or anyone else) shouldn't feel any guilt about encouragement - I certainy didn't need it and I felt I needed to know - one way or the other - so I can try and get on with life.

I'll let you know how I get on if I go in on Sat - at the moment I wondering if there is any point - I may just do a hpt if AF hasn't arrived by Monday - can't see the point in doing the hike to the clinic otherwise. It practically takes a half a day by the time you get in there - do you know how quickly you get your result back from blood test anyway?

Love,
Sophia
xxxx


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

Lolly - i have already been to see my gp who has made a note of the pregnancy but wants me to go back in 2 weeks.  As Janet says you are now entitled to free prescriptions so i would go as soon as you can so they have it on record,

L xx


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Congratulations on all the BFP - certainly all around.
So sad that there's still quite a few who are getting BFN.  to you all.
I still have a week before testing but feel pretty sure it will be a BFN, have felt rotten for the past few days & now have my normal syptoms running up to AF.
Good luck to all testing in the next few days


----------



## petlamb (Jul 24, 2004)

Sophia,

Totally understand you not wanting to get your hopes up, especially if you do feel wicked AF is on her way.

I know exactly how you're feeling.. I was devastated when our IUI failed.. the 2WW was horrendous as I had convinced myself I was PG.. I couldn't see any reason for it not to work seeing as we were also 'unexplained'.  I only got 3/4 of the way through the 2WW that time as AF arrived early.. which I suppose was kinder really.  

If (and I do mean if at this stage) this one has failed will you go for another IUI?  I think I remember you saying you would do two IUI's before switching to IVF.  I know we wanted to do three IUI's before switching but we found it so hard when the first one failed (and were worried about costs I have to say) that we decided to go straight to IVF as the success rates are so much higher and they can tell so much more from it as they go along.  Dr Al Nasser suggesting switching straight to IVF anyway.

I'm not sure how soon you get your blood test back from the clinic but if it's the same as any other blood test they do I've always had the results later that day (usually about 3pm).  I know what you mean about the clinic being a pig to get to.. has taken us over 2 hours in bad traffic.


xx


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

hi everyone
Sophie - I'm so sorry you feel that it's all over, I hope that's wrong and you get that BFP soon. 

Jd - useful to know that we shouldn't get worried if we're still getting AF pains for weeks more! 

Jamapot - thanks for keeping the wonderful list 

Sue - your little girl is so cute - a particularly pretty baby

And good luck to Lollyalt and kate12 for your scans.

I still have a bloated tummy - do you guys who are now about 2 weeks from EC still have that? It's quite annoying as am confined to about 2 different pairs of trousers only!

Lol re all the blue vein boobies - I daren't show mine to dh as he will be grossed out!! 

Hugs to all those waiting to test, good luck girls.  

Elvie
x


----------



## sophia (Aug 10, 2004)

petlamb,

I havnt' really thought about how I will feel - we have seen Dr Al Nasser too so I wonder if he'll suggest IVF at the follow up - as you say the results are better but its so invasive I'm not sure I am ready for it yet...although as you say the success rates are better...maybe I should consider it - your success story is certainly spurring me to think that way...money wise IUI certinaly isn't cheap and it may be worth the investment to know that at least the egg is fertilised before being put back in - I guess it cuts out one of the unknown factors.

will keep you posted - nice to have another LFC girlie to chat with... 

love,
sophia
xxx


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

Hi trudy,

Im going to make my way over to the 1st tri board, but want my scan first!!!! Maybe then it will sink in


----------



## angel1888 (Oct 19, 2004)

I am officially about the lose my mind.  I have just realised that I have been showing my boobs to anyone who will look at them to monitor the changes. All dignity has now been lost - just as well I have an understanding dh and 2 very good friends.  Delighted this morning when I noticed some lovely blue veins, but have had a few af style cramps today which just makes you panic!

I lost my two wee ones at this time last cycle, maybe that's why I am having a bad day.

I think I may just have to test tomorrow...


----------



## Stringbob (Jun 1, 2004)

Hi girls,

Well not good news for us I'm afraid.  Went for our scan this morning and was told no heartbeat could be found.  They said this was sometimes the case so early on, but then went on to say that the sac only measured 5weeks 4 days and not 6 weeks as it should.  They have booked us in to see consultant for another scan next Wed and told us to try not to worry.  

I feel utterly devestated and to be honest do not hold out much hope.  I got the impression they were trying to let us down gently.  This is worse than getting a bfn.  DH says I should stay positive, but this happened to me years ago at 9 weeks and was scanned and scanned for 2 weeks only to be told bad news.

Sorry to whine, but no one else seems to understand.

Hope everyone testing today are OK.

Luv Lisa


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

Lisa
Please don't feel you're whining. It's not at all like that.  This is such a sad thing for you and you should feel free to talk about it as much as you like.
I'm so sorry to hear this, I only hope that things improve for the next scan.
I can't believe the docs said try not to worry, I mean really like that's possible.  
Lots of hugs
Elvie


----------



## lollyalt (Aug 4, 2004)

Lisa

I feel so bad for you, how are you not going to be able to worry, what a stupid thing for the Hospital to say! Don't give up hope though, there is still a chance. Fingers crossed for you.
Lolly


----------



## petlamb (Jul 24, 2004)

Lisa, so sorry to hear things didn't go well today.. hoping that things will improve for you on your next scan.  How awful having to wait until next Weds to go back again.  Thinking of you x

Sophia, just found out from LFC that blood PG test results take 2-3 hours.. we're going in Saturday morning also now if DH can sort it out with work, if not then Sunday.  Everything crossed for you x  (Agree about IVF being invasive - we felt exactly the same way and only wanted IUI at first.. it does take a while to get your head around IVF.. hopefully you won't need to).

Love and luck to everyone.. think I've started something with the blue veined boobies - yuck!
Petlamb


----------



## mmmbop (Jun 30, 2003)

LILLY

am posting this now in case you test early!!!

good luck for the weekend I have everything crossed for you,xxx

love to everyone on here,xxxx


----------



## Queen of Sheba (Mar 24, 2003)

stringbob,

when i went for my first scan the first embryo was so small she said she wasnt even going to bother to measure it, although it did have a h/b.

The second embryo could not even be seen .
She could just see a small black blob which i guess is the sack and i mean small! about half the size of a little finger nail .obviously no heartbeat cos you couldnt even see anything inside it!

two  weeks later both blobs are now 14 and 16mm long large as life on the screen. second one has caught up and got h/b.

and how can she tell its 3 days behind. what a crock, how does she know what day it implanted?? and whats three days anyway its nothing.

keep your chin up its not over till its over

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lollyalt (Aug 4, 2004)

Trudy,wheres the 1st trimester board?
Lolly


----------



## Eiliyah (Aug 26, 2004)

Hope u guys are all well today. Congrats to everyone with BFP's and hugs to everyone with BFN's.

Petlamb, nice to see another LFC girl and big congrats.
My clinic test date is tomorrow (friday) but i don't think i will go. I don't think i can handle it. Last time I went in the morning got my BFN result at 3pm and AF arrived an hour later. I was devastated.. so if AF hasn't arrived by tomorrow evening i'll home test on saturday or Sunday morning. I know i should test earlier, i think DH really wants to know one way or the other. 

I hope ur right about the AF like carmps not being that so i'm trying to stay positive.
And sophia (another LFC girl) fingers crossed i hope it all goes well for you this weekend, it's not time to give up just yet.

love Eiliyah xxx


----------



## em75 (Sep 3, 2004)

Hi Lisa  

Don't give up hope, I will be thinking of you
Good Luck for Wednesday

Emma x


----------



## estelle (Aug 19, 2004)

How soon can I do a reliable home test? I am getting desperate.

I had my EC on the 11 Oct and my ET on 13 Oct and am due to go for a blood test in the hospital on Mon 25.

Someone help me!

E


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

estelle - i would try to hold out for 2 more days if you can. I tested positive 10 days after et, but alot of girls have tested early and got a negative which has turned into a positive a few days later.

It sounds too early at the moment. My clinic told me to wait 12 days at the very least, but alot of us have got positives after 10 days. Good luck!

L xx


----------



## Carolanne (Apr 12, 2004)

Hi Ladies

I'm new to posting on this thread but have been following you all for a time.

Big congrats       to all you BFP's theres seems to be soo many this month and big cuddles to all the BFN's    


I log on every day and check to see where people are.

I'm at the Clarnedon wing and was scheduled for IVF but I responded poorly so they transferred me to IUI.  I test on 27th ...aaarrrhhhhh!!  I also took 2 weeks off and its doing my flamming head in.  I so want to test but on the advice of all you lovely ladies I'm going to try and wait.

I do have some pains around my left ovary ( or down that way) does anyone else?  I'm worried as I'm a high risk of ectopic...  and I have absolutley no syptoms- is this normal??

Sending you lots of positive thoughts^  


Love Carol x


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi

Sophia - so sorry that the test this morning showed neg.

Lolly - you can contact your gp surgery but wait till you have your first scan and then you are a couple of weeks further on!

Elvie - get used to fewer trousers!      thanks for your lovely comments on Chloe.

angel - pains don't have to be confined to af pains!!!  They can also be pg pains!!

Stringbob - very early for a first scan and I so hope they are wrong.  I had my first scan at 5 weeks and 6 days and no h/b but a week later there it was. Please hold on to a little hope ((((((hugs))))))).

Estelle - hold on to at least 10dpt if you can!

Carolanne - good luck!

Love to everyone
Sue
xxxxxxx


----------



## petlamb (Jul 24, 2004)

Trudy, you made me laugh when you said you tested again at 3am this morning.. I also tested again today (but not at 3am!).  I just wanted to ask you a couple of questions..  Are you still getting AF type pains?  I've been getting lots and today a kind of tugging pain which is worrying me.  I'm also having trouble sleeping.. apart from the discomfort with painful boobs i've been feeling like my heart is racing.. not sure if i'm imagining this though!  As for your question, i'm not sure what happens next.. think we're going to go to our clinic Saturday for a proper test and see what they suggest.. I do wonder if we could just go straight to our GP now instead (cheaper!).  

Elvie, i'm having the same problem as you - my tummy is bloated out and my trousers are far too tight.. I was wondering if it was the Cyclogest.. does anybody know?

Eiliyah, we must have had ET the same day.. I wonder if you were the girl in the recovery chair next to me   I tend to agree with you about going to the clinic for the test - DH and I were saying that we would prefer to test at home rather than have them call to say yay or nay.  Wishing you the best of luck when you do test this weekend.

Welcome Carolanne, 2WW is horrible isn't it.. wishing you luck!

Good luck everyone testing in the next few days.
Petlamb xx


----------



## em75 (Sep 3, 2004)

Hi all

Welcome Estelle and Carolanne  

Estelle i have to agree with Tequila try and hold out a couple more days

Carolanne - i haven't had any symptoms as yet either  , but don't remember having any with my dd, infact just remember af type pains when due.  You test the day before me good luck   

Hi to Sue, Tequila, eiliyah, petlamb, sophia  , elvie, QofS, bunbun, lollyalt  so many to remember!!  Sorry if i have forgotten anyone  

Emma x


----------



## Stringbob (Jun 1, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Thanks so much for all your kind words.  Me and DH aren't really talking at the moment cos he thinks I'm over reacting and thinking far too negative.  He said I need to keep positive, but I just keep bursting into tears.  Have spent most of the night upstairs and he now thinks I've fallen out with him.  Why do men seem to deal with these things so much better than us women.  I think I am gonna go mad till next Wed.

For those of you who might know, is 6 weeks a little early to scan as this is normal for my clinic.  I'm now searching through books for what symptoms I should be getting at six weeks, and apart from extremely painful boobs I've got nothing else.

Thanks again, it so nice to know you areall here,

Lisa


----------



## angel1888 (Oct 19, 2004)

Ladies

I succumbed and tested last night and this morning AND GOT TWO POSITIVES!!!

Still in shock I think...

Petlamb, I am still getting AF type pains as well.  Hard as it is to believe I think this is quite normal.  I'm so glad you mentioned the racing heart as I have noticed this especially at bedtime.  I suppose it could be anxiety, but your metabolism goes into overdrive during pregnancy and so maybe it has something to do with that.  I have a friend who is 15 weeks pregnant and she told me that her heart rate was recorded as being much higher than usual when she was using the machines at the gym.

Good luck to all those still to test - try and hang in there as long as possible.

To those with negatives, I know how it feels, but don't give up, it can happen.

Love Angel


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

Congratulations angel!!!

Another one to add to the list-yipppeeee!

L xx


----------



## Just Jess (Sep 23, 2004)

*Stringbob * - I know how frustrating it is for you both (can't remember if this is your first try, and whether it's IVF or whatever, but if there's any consolation, try reading "Men are from Mars, Women are from Venus". It's a well written book on relationships and why there are differences and how to understand them. Good luck   

*Eiliyah * - *DON'T TEST TOO EARLY*! I'm going to wait until my clinic appt on Monday afternoon. I know it's driving me crazy, but that's life. In all, with 4 IUI neg's it's our 6th 2WW and if anything this gets harder, though you know to plan to keep busy (keeping busy didn't actually happen this time for various reasons). Testing early only gives you potentially false hope, then the clinic could say it's BFN, but either way, that appointment seems so much further away as you're pinning all your hopes on the clinic confirming BFP or taking you down gently if it's a BFN, and you'll have spent all that time just sitting and waiting for the appt. I tested on day 14 last time, then 15, then AF arrived just before my appt, so it was really heartbreaking to have done all those BFN tests then see AF, THEN be confirmed by the clinic. Stick with me and wait until your actual test date. 

I seem to have had really dry eyes this time round so find it really uncomfortable wearing contact lenses, but no sudden 24hr uncontrollable sex urge, unlike last time! It could be that this is just the way I'm reacting this time, but I'm not reading anything into it. DH has been great, and I think with each attempt, he gets more nervous than me towards the end. But he's a tower of strength, and I'm glad we're working together through this.


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

An interesting bit of info for those who recently got a BFP and are pee test addicts. I spoke to my clinic today to tell them about mine and mentioned that I'd done lots of hpts wanting to know I was still pg.
They said that actually even if something went wrong say today, they would still come out positive for quite a while as the HCG would hang around so there is really no point doing any more.  I was a bit addicted to testing until I get my blood test results - but am going to stop now based on this info.
Hope everyone's ok
Congrats Angel! 
I've got AF pains at the moment - bit different to previous ones which weren't too 'AF-esque'. Am trying not to read anything into them but well, you know how it is - I do worry! 
Have a lovely weekend everyone
Elvie


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Good luck to all the weekend testers.   
Hoping everyone has a good weekend.


----------



## juliet (Sep 20, 2004)

Hello girls

Congrats to all the BFP,love to all the BFNs.

Now a week since ET (my 1st cycle so dont know what to expect), and I'm having AF pains on & off all day, worse at night, plus now in my back. Do those of you who've been here before reckon its my AF coming?

Also what is the earliest i can do a PT, i know i shouldn't but i see lots of you do!! Which is the more accurate, clearblue or 1st response?

Thanks

love Juliet xx


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

Juliet - the very earliest you should test is 10 days after et. Try to hold out to 12 days if you can. I go with clearblue every time, my clinic recommended clearblue and i have heard first response can sometimes be unreliable.

Good luck,

L xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2004)

Congratulations Angel & DH    

ali


----------



## Just Jess (Sep 23, 2004)

Must get this off my chest, so sorry if I'm being insensitive but...

        * Yippee - only one more Cyclogest left for tomorrow morning*        

pamper evening to prepare for tomorrow
clean up on Sunday and have a relaxing day (if it's possible)
and test on Monday at the clinic


----------



## jamapot (Apr 27, 2002)

Well I'm sorry I've been awol , I thought I could set up my laptop on bradband but as usual I just go and break the modem and then cant reset it   

A huge  to all of the posi results. Bower & Angel1888

Welcome to the 2ww Eiliyah, estelle Carolanne and Angel1888 , have set you up on the list and will be sure to keep the pee stick police on patrol 

Posi heads on everybody  and lots of Love luck and posi vibes to everyone 

                                   

1/10/04 CBEAR  
1/10/04 KIRSTI   1st scan 12/10/04
1/10/04 ALIC    1st scan 15/10/04
3/10/04 FIONAIM    EDD 10th June
3/10/04 COUNTRYGIRL  
3/10/04 GAP  
4/10/04 ANDREA R  
4/10/04 CHURCHILL   1st scan 20/10/04 
4/10/04 MAYBE BABY  
4/10/04 CESCA   
4/10/04 TRACEYCAROL  
5/10/04 JAYNE A   
6/10/04 BEVERLEY WHEELDON   1st scan 27/10/04
6/10/04 TIFF   
6/10/04 LIZA  
7/10/04 STRINGBOB  (Fred & Fredricka)    1st scan 21/10/04
7/10/04 BAGPUSS  
7/10/04 BEV22  
8/10/04 TAY  
11/10/04 JANEY (BOBBSIE)   
11/10/04 CASEY   
11/10/04 NICKNACK   
12/10/04 SPOONER  
13/10/04 REB  
13/10/04 TAFF  
14/10/04 MARIELOU  (The Musketeers)    
14/10/04 CROC   
14/10/04 DAWN M  (Tic n Tac)   
14/10/04 LOLLYALT   1sr scan 4/11/04
14/10/04 JOJO633  
14/10/04 POLLY  
15/10/04 SKELLY   
15/10/04 MEONLINE   
15/10/04 KATE12  (Jambo & Bwana)    1st scan 05.11.04
17/10/04 ISOBEL  
17/10/04 SNAGGLEPAT  
17/10/04 HOLS 
18/10/04 C3ri  
18/10/04 LISAE  
20/10/04 SICKNOTE GOODLUCK SICKNOTE  GOODLUCK SICKNOTE  GOODLUCK SICKNOTE   
20/10/04 BOWER  
21/10/04 TEQUILA  (Bill & Bob)    1st scan 4.11.04
21/10/04 ELVIE  
22/10/04 PETLAMB   
22/10/04 EILIYAH 
22/10/04 TRUDY  (Luke & Leia)    
23/10/04 LENI  (Flossie & Fred)    
23/10/04 SOPHIA  
24/10/04 LILLY   
24/10/04 ANGEL1888  
25/10/04 DA TRETS (Dawn)   
25/10/04 JUST JESS   
25/10/04 ESTELLE   
27/10/04 AC (Ali)  (Guy n Colin G)      
27/10/04 CAROLEALEANNE     
28/10/04 EM75      
28/10/04 SHAZZER      
28/10/04 BUN BUN      
28/10/04 EMMA JAYNE      
28/10/04 JULIET     

Loads of love and luck to you all

Jax
xxx


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

Just a quick one - Trudy - I've been told to take cyclogest till 12 weeks (if i get that far!) 
Different clinics seem to have different approaches to this don't they.
Great the docs confirmed your bfp! 
Elvie
x


----------



## Just Jess (Sep 23, 2004)

* Jamapot * - So I only get two   then 

Anyone know the rules on sex as of day 14 (post ET)? I think I'll burst if I can't soon! 

sorry *elvie*, but I have to get this one off my chest as it's a benchmark, and it's only 2 more days to go before testing (though I'm still going stir crazy)...
       *No more cyclogest!*


----------



## juliet (Sep 20, 2004)

Hi Trudy

My clinic (The Priory, Birmingham) also said if pregnant carry on for 12 weeks, but in an IVF book I've got by Robert winston he says absolutely no benefit to carrying on!! 

You so want to do everything right don't you but there's just so much conflicting advice

sorry couldn't be more helpful

Love Juliet xx


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

hi 
Maybe you could just ask them what their rationale is for stopping them now - and mention that you know some people carry on for 12 weeks.
If their answer sounds rational and reasonable  I would trust them - my clinic do seem quite 'drug happy' - they give us all sorts extra that elsewhere doesn't.
Would be interested to hear what they say though.
Elvie
x


----------



## Just Jess (Sep 23, 2004)

Trudy

I think, like you say, clinics only really continue with pessaries where normal hormonal balances aren't possible - so only in certain cases. So I think most of us have the progesterone to help kick-start our normal hormonal functions (I think this helps thicken the lining of the womb) as it's so confused after all the controlling by drugs. Also, ask yourself how much Robert knows about your specific case history? Use him as a guide, but not as the bible. 

My clinic says keep going til they run out, and then that's that. As you can tell, mine ran out this morning, and I'm so pleased.  

Your clinic should not be telling you to stop calling, only to stop worrying. They should tell you what's normal, and keep the 'door' open for when you feel you need advice or notice something you're not happy with.

Just let it all out, then try to relax (I know I can't say much as I'm climbing the walls with frustration until Monday). I do have a pamper party organised for tonight, so that should help. Though I'm starting to crave sex! 

SERIOUSLY - Go and buy "Don't sweat the small stuff" and sit down and read it, with a nice cup of whatever. There's not much more you can do now until you test (when?) so give nature it's best shot by relaxing. Go for a walk (what, in this weather  ), listen to your fav relaxing music or do something to get your emotions settled. 

Good luck


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

*Hiya girlies 

Just popping in to say a big 

Big  to all those with BFP'S

Huge  to those with BFN'S

Your time will come, lots of love to you  

Most of all i want to wish Lilly lot of   for tomorrow, will be thinking of u darlin

No Birthday presents for Bouncer yet til she crosses her paws again 

Lots of  2 u all

Emilyxx*


----------



## FionaIm (Jun 10, 2002)

Hi girls

It is so good to read all your posts and see that everyone is still stressing and not just me!
I too am getting a lot of pains in my ovary area which is probably because of my ohss and the size that they grew to. I know that they are shrinking slowly.
Today I feel really tired although it is only 3 days since i got out of the hosp. Every time i move today i feel like i am going to be sick- not nice. 
My pessaries stopped 6 days before my testing date so my hosp must think that they are not necessary for 12 weeks. 
As i was in hosp and injecting fragmin to stop blood clots, they have decided to keep me on it as it does no harm to the babies and is very often given to people who have had recurrent miscarriages. The doc said it also helps with implantation. It is worse than the hcg though and i have to give it to myself every day.
I am away for a wee sleep now as dh has decided to go and watch a football game.
How is everyone sleeping at night? I am very restless and at the loo all the time because of all the fluid i have to drink
Take care everyone
Fiona


----------



## Just Jess (Sep 23, 2004)

Hi Fiona

Glad you're recovering, if somewhat slowly.

I'm not drinking my 1.5l per day, but checked through the docs they did give me post ET which doesn't contain any info on fluids (nor does any of it!!). I'd like to see a leaflet about what you can and can't eat/drink, gardening with gloves on, etc from our clinic, but the chance would be a fine thing!

Not sleeping brilliantly - Seem to manage to produce a bloke's bladder-full each time but no idea where it's coming from   . I'm also getting more and more desperate for sex, but can't find any info on sex at this stage of the game  I found myself dreaming about sex and managed to stop before I climaxed - just in case. It's driving me as mad as the last few days of this 'blessed' 2WW  

I WANT SEX


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

Its so nice to see im not the only one with these early symtoms!!!!

Jess - i want sex too   I had a rather rude dream this morning which is a first for me. I have never in my life had a rude dream   My clinic have not mentioned refraining from sex, they said to carry on as normal, but im just not keen on the idea.

Poor dh's face was a picture when i told him some of you girls have been told not to have sex for the 1st 12 weeks!!!!

I have now finished my pessaries. I have asked my clinic if i can have some more (not that i enjoy using them or anything!) and they said it is not neccessary. I think every clinic is different. They did tell me that if i have any spotting/bleeding then i can have some more but until then my body will do the work for me.

Just to let you all know, i dont have veiny boobs so dont go feeling all left out if you dont have them     Plenty of time for that later! Some of my symptoms have calmed down. My boobs dont hurt so much and i am not very bloated now, my belly button has finally gone back inside so i dont have an "outie" anymore  

I still feel sick in the evenings and am still peeing like ive drank 5 pints of beer but all in all i feel wonderful  

Hope everyone is well, sending love to all,

Leanne xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2004)

Afternoon Ladies

Well it's wet and miserable in London. We've just been to the inventors fair - dh was interested and I figured it would keep me busy for a few hours . A few of the inventions were quite clever - a machine that limits the phone numbers that can be dialled from your phone (aimed to stop kids using the internet unless the parent 'unlocks' the phone), and loads of DIY things that my dh spent ages talking to the inventors about - not that he's much of a DIY'er 

We've decided to test on Tuesday morning - I'm being strong about this at the moment but I know I'll be tempted the closer we get to Tuesday - may have to get dh to hide the pee sticks  

*Tequila * and *Just Jess*, there is a poll on the voting room page (http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,9452.0.html) that seems to indicate orgasms in the 2ww lead to more BFPs - who knows - we drive ourselves mad with all this agonising over what to do and not to do! 

*Tequila*, glad to hear your boobs are less sore, mine were like hyper-sensitive lead balloons last week, but that has eased off - I'm hoping now it's a good sign! I've also noticed a blue vein in the evenings when I take my bra off - trying not to read too much into it - it may always be there at the end of the day - I've just never looked that closely 

*FionaIM* - glad to hear you are on the mend. Take it easy hun.

As for the pessaries questions - my clinic said to continue until the packet ran out - which will be tomorrow night - yippee  - wouldn't life be easier if all clinics gave the same advice!

*Good luck to everyone testing this weekend*   

  

Love 
ac (ali)


----------



## Stringbob (Jun 1, 2004)

Hi girls,

My clinic says that the usual procedure for the pessaries and 15 days unless it was a frozen cycle and then its 12 weeks.  They also said that after doing lots of reasearch it was still not proven that the pessaries were absolutely necessary.

As for the sex bit.  We refrained the first time and got a BFN.  We then read afterwards that it can actually be benificial.  I asked the consultant when I had my ET and he said to wait a couple of days then it would be ok.

The only time they request you to refrain is in the cases of recurrent miscarriage and then it is best to wait until 12 weeks.

Hope this helps,

Luv Lisa


----------



## petlamb (Jul 24, 2004)

Congratulations Angel!!      Thanks for telling me about our heart rates increasing - glad to know the 'racing' isn't anything to worry about.  All the best for you pg  

I went for my blood pg test today and got a definite positive.. I feel better about it now.. although i'd had 4 pos' from pee stick tests at home I still couldn't quite believe it until I had it confirmed properly.  The nurse said I was 'very pregnant'..?  My hpg levels are 513 which she said is high so must be good.

Trudy/Elvie,  I'm still getting lots of dragging pains and twinges like you are.. boobs are still sore but the vein isn't so noticable anymore (thankfully!).

Wishing everyone lots of luck.  Eiliyah, did you test today?  Sophia, did you go for your proper test today or is it a definite no for you?  I really hope not hon xx


----------



## Just Jess (Sep 23, 2004)

At last I'm only really waiting for 'tomorrow' for my test results, which is so much easier to cope with.


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi Girls 

well its bfn for me    thank you all for being there for me and im so happy for all the bfp wishing you all a very healthy 8 months to all the girls who have to test      and to all the negitives i know how you feel but please god our time will come soon 

thanks again for being wonderful buddies 

love always lilly xxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2004)

Oh Lilly,

I'm so so sorry hun,   

You've been so supportive to everyone here, it seems so unfair.

Look after yourself and your dh, we're here for you sweetheart.

ac (ali)


----------



## Abbi2 (May 20, 2004)

Hi All

Lilly so sorry to read about you BFN , Take care hon!

COngrats to all the BFP's - i have been watching the tread but just too nervous to post again since last week!!!

I started off by feeling really positive and totally sure that this time would be the one!!! , but from wednesday the doubting has started again.  I really want to be more positive but- you know, no signs no feelings!!.  I have had increaded cervical mucus over the last couple of days (sorry TMI) and painful boobs during the day - but i've put this down to the cyclogest and increased boob size and too smaller bra's. What you you think?

Did all you girls with the BFP's have any of these?? in fact did you have any feeling of being PG? or any symptoms (except the vein thinggy which i definatly don't have)?

Well only 5 days to test day and i stupidly bought some pee sticks yesterday -which are shouting my name, i am trying to resist!!

Take care all and good luck to the testers

Lots of love Abbi


----------



## Just Jess (Sep 23, 2004)

Lilly - I'm so sorry. Words are just so futile at this point

    

Love Jess


----------



## Just Jess (Sep 23, 2004)

*Abbi * - give the test sticks to your DH and ask him to put them somewhere safe (so he'll probably forget where they are too).

I'm still getting sharp ovary pains, and some pains which feel like the sharp bubbling when you have diarreah, though no change to my mucus though I'm not sure what changes there are to mucus at this stage (sorry girls, all TMI), though I do have exceptionally dry eyes for some reason so can't wear contact lenses! Last IVF cycle, AF joined me on day 16 - which is today, and I test at the clinic tomorrow. I'm really hoping she doesn't show, and that these pains which have been pretty consistent throughout this cycle are the ones, but you know how it is with hoping. I can't be too hopeful but I WON'T be too negative either. 

Until then, I'm trying to have a nice relaxing day after getting to bed at 2am after the pamper party (and doing a thorough clear-up so it's gorgeously tidy this morning).

Shoulders are still sore from all the stress recently. The complimentary therapist wouldn't touch my acupressure points just in case, so I guess the treatment could have been slightly more effective otherwise. Still, it's a damned good reason to have a girly chat and a party.

To save expense, I asked everyone to bring a food contribution, and we had TONNES!! So next time I think I'll just ask every other person to bring something, and we'll still be totally stuffed! Plus we had some birthday cake to dig into to celebrate from Tuesday (19th) so we were total pigs   !

Someone who was BORN and lived in this house until she was 15 (and her mother who's already seen the house) absolutely LOVED the extensions and what we've done to renovate. And she has a real eye for creativity.

Even though there are boxes of stuff in almost every room, at least it's orderly junk, and I feel less happier to invite people round. If I worried too much I'd never even have a party, much less show off the master bedroom and my somewhat messy en-suite (from running late yesterday). I've got to the stage where I'm sure I know who my real friends are (learned that the hard way with one), and they just have to take me as they see me. I know I can see past an untidy room, so if they can't that's their problem, but on the whole you can imagine the boxes gone. Anyway, must stop waffling, but it was SUCH an honour for her to not just approve but to love what we've done.

REALLY must stop waffling...

Love to all


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2004)

Trudy

I struggled with the tickers too - I posted a question on Technical Support and Tony fixed it for me - he is such a star! 

ali


----------



## Abbi2 (May 20, 2004)

Trudy

I put my last one in the signature bit

Ab xxx


----------



## Just Jess (Sep 23, 2004)

Glad I didn't waste money on a HPK as the  ***** is back! AF seems to have arrived, and I really don't want to have to go through the motions with the clinic again. It's hard enough to take in that despite doing all we can emotionally, physically and financially, we're being denied the joys of parenthood yet again. Then we have to listen to them confirm it which is like rubbing salt in wounds.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2004)

Just Jess

I am so sorry hun, huge   for you and your dh.

Take some time to look after yourselves

love
ali


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

Im so sorry Jess,

As ali has said, take some time to yourself and spoil yourself rotten for a few days. Thinking of you,

L xx


----------



## Carolanne (Apr 12, 2004)

Hi Jess

So sorry to hear your news..

  

Thinking of you

Love Carol


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2004)

Dh has gone out for the afternoon and left me at home with the pee sticks - I should have made him hide them!  

We have agreed to wait until Tuesday morning and I'm feeling really positive. He would be upset if I tested without him, and all the time I don't know I can remain positive

aaahhhh

*I must not test, I must not test, I must not test*

And there are too many bad influences on here who test early    

ali


----------



## em75 (Sep 3, 2004)

Lilly and Jess so sorry    

Thinking of you 

Emma


----------



## shelleyangel (Apr 8, 2003)

Lily

oh sweetie, you have always been so supportive to everyone. i truly thought it would be your turn this time. big   to you.

love shelleyxxx


----------



## Just Jess (Sep 23, 2004)

Girls - Thanks for the words of support and advice.

I suppose I started the pampering last night as I had the girls round for a fab pamper party.

I didn't sleep too well, and ended up having lots of not-so-nice dreams, including one of DH and my first family dog. Not good .

I suppose we need to get the official result, as there's always a gnat's whatsit of a chance that this isn't actually AF. DH is arranging work around the appt, and we might as well get the appt over and done with, and face it head-on.

No heavy bleeding or severe pain yet, but I took the precaution of getting a prescription for sleeping tablets from my GP so I could try to get some decent sleep if it was a BFN - it did wonders last time. Looks like I might be cashing it in!

Also looks like I'm going to have to get my act together and get back to the real world of work, though I know inbetween cycles last time, there wasn't a day went by without me wishing the time away to my next cycle. Still, can't afford to move forward with treatment, adoption or finishing the house unless I do work!

Still, that's the nature of this game, and so long as there's a chance, we'll keep going until cycle no 6 as we've seen people be successful, or until I've finally become certifiable, whichever is the sooner! We might even back both horses and sign up for adoption through a private agency. That way I think we can keep going on IVF if it allows. After all, if I can make friends with a 6yr old in a couple of days, I'm sure I can make a relationship with a child any age, and it won't need to be a baby.

At least we'll have an official run-down of what needs to be child-proofed from an external agency, so we can work on those things as priorities.

This house needs children.

*DH reminded me that he fell in love with ME and did not marry me for children. He is so wonderful and supportive. Only through his understanding and contact with you guys can I get through this.*

In the meantime I'm going to be getting Struthie under my skin and losing some weight. I've been signed off until mid-December, so I can concentrate on it until then, or until I find a job!

Here's to some weight loss - assuming no miracles happen and the JR tell me I'm wrong...

Thanks everyone - your support really means so much to me and DH.

Love

Jess


----------



## DA Trets (Jun 18, 2004)

Hi there

Can I firstly say so sorry Lilly and Jess  , the rollercoaster just keeps going, take care of yourselves and have the belief that it WILL happen to you,

I have a confession to make, could not leave those pee sticks alone, AF due on tuesday 26th. I saw a very faint blue line and having repeated gone back throughout the day it is still there - could it have turned in to a positive 
I feel sick  - I know I should not have done and it would have been better to have waited - wish you couldn'd get hold of the tests !!

Going slowly mad, think I might hibernate until tuesday!

Take Care all and good luck to those others testing this week

Dawn xx


----------



## Eiliyah (Aug 26, 2004)

Hi Girls

Thanks for allo the good luck wishes this weekend.
Unfortunately it just wasn't our time, yet again  

I did write a very long post but it somehow got wiped (it's just been one of those weekends)

anyway congrats to all with BFP's take it easy for the coming months girls. Hugs and prayers to all with BFN's, lets' hope it's our turn next time.

Love Eiliyah xx


----------



## jamapot (Apr 27, 2002)

New home this way girls

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,16536.0.html

Loads of love and luck

Jax
xxx


----------

